# Pencil Crayon calls



## chanser123 (May 11, 2017)

I made the call sleeved in white acrylic first for a raffle I did on my facebook page to raise money for the Ronald Mcdonald house! I had a goal of 100 spots at 10$ a spot. Well that filled in just over a day, so I decided to make one more call and add another 100 spots. Ended up filling them all and raised just over $2000 for the Ronald McDonald House! heres the calls!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2017)

Most awesome! And for such a worthy cause. Chuck


----------



## Ray D (May 11, 2017)

That's fantastic. Great calls and a great cause.


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2017)

Awesome job on the calls and raising money for a great charity! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2017)

Impressive!!!


----------



## CWS (May 11, 2017)

Very, Very Nice


----------



## gman2431 (May 11, 2017)

You da man Chanse!


----------



## chanser123 (May 24, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MEB02 (May 24, 2017)

Good job for a good cause.


----------

